# Sticky Chicken



## kitchenelf (Feb 24, 2002)

I know everyone has this recipe but I didn't have time to spread spices on it and leave it in fridge for 24 hours.  I just spread spices on, like it says, covered VERY tightly with aluminum foil and put a top on it and baked it at 275° for 3 hours and it was YUMMY, YUMMY, YUMMY!!!  So, I just had to pass on how to do it at the last minute!  Here's the spices in case you don't have them.

ROAST STICKY CHICKEN

1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. white pepper
1 tsp. thyme
1 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. cayenne pepper
2 tsp. paprika
2 tsp. salt

Just put in a bowl and mix up - I use my mortar and pestle, rub all over washed and dried chicken (if it's not dry the spices won't stay on that good), inside and outside.  

The recipe calls to rub spices all over, place in plastic wrap or plastic bag, and leave in fridge for 24 hours.  

Usually I'll roast at 250° for 5 hours (that is the recommended time), uncovered, and it's really, really, good.  Just an old-fashioned kind of flavor - and sticky from the spices!!! LOL


----------

